# I killed my Quantum Pulse (Need Recs on New Spinning Reel)



## Frogman Ladue (May 20, 2012)

I finally killed my Zebco Quantum Pulse, the anti reverse is no-more. I got 9 good, hard, years of whinching stumps outta the mud.

I need a new reel. Any recomendations?

Must be size 3 spinning reel, must be really strong. $100 or less. I would like contiuous anti-reverse, and magnetic bail. I am extreamly bias to Zebco stuff....Like old Korean War vet, worked the Ford line for 55 years, clenched fist, everything else is crap, bias. :mrgreen: What are you guys running? 

Durabiltiy/strength is paramount. This is my trolling battle axe, that sees soup lattle size spoons, Pike, dipsy divers, and spiderwire no less than 30lb strength. This reel will be beat on.


----------



## chattahoochee (May 21, 2012)

Never had much luck with Zebco/Quantum myself. I am rough on tackle, so are Stripes and Hybrid bass.

For spinning reels am running a mix of Abu Cardinals, Shimanos and one beat up beat on still ticking Pinnacle. They all have been/are good tough reels.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 21, 2012)

I am not sure what a Size 3 reel is? Most reels are in the 1000s - like 1500 - 6000

Anyway, the new Penn Battle is an inexpensive reel that is supposed to be bullet proof and smooth. I am partial to upper end Diawa's for SW spinning and the new Flueger Patriarch for FW spinning but they are more that you want to spend at this time.


You can also just rebuild your reel - they sell the bearings online


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 21, 2012)

I sent it in for service...I'll know the outcome in a week-and-a-half. I tried to buy parts for it. I found plenty of schematics...but, as old as the reel is, parts availability wasn't looking good.



Captain Ahab said:


> I am not sure what a Size 3 reel is? Most reels are in the 1000s - like 1500 - 6000



Spinning reels start out at size 1, which would be your micro-lite and ice fishing gear. The higher in number, the bigger the reel and spool. Twos are for panfishing. Threes, generally bass walley. Fours, Pike, heavy trolling. Most brands carry sizes 1-4. Some brands have a size 5. Most the Wal-mart stuff is a product line limited to a size 2-3.

In the mean time, I test drove a Shimano Sahara, Quantum Accurist PTi, Catalyst PTi, EXO PTi, Flueger President, Diawa Arid and last years "B list" model. I was trying to keep it between $70 and $90 with the exeption of the Catalyst PTi at $120, and the moonshot EXO. The Flueger was hands down the smoothest reel in the bunch. Im apprehesive about the gratuitous use of plastic. I just couldn't get over the thought in the back of my head that this reel was a Wal-mart Shakespear with a Flueger sticker. It looked cheap. The Diawa's felt like Wal-mart reels. They were clunky and off balanced. I could not find anything "on paper" that really justified the cost. The Shimano Sahara impressed me. It was balanced well, and contained the most cast/alloy constuction out of any of them, sans the EXO. The overall winding was a little rough. The sales guy had explained it's a Shimano thing. Winding it felt more like you were winding a crank on a machine rather than higher buck fishing reel. There was a little bit of resistance, and you knew you were turning some ball bearings. The Quantum EXO is Zebco's top of the line spinner. It's no frills, all cast aluinum reel, extreemly light, over $200 sticker. Honestly, it was out of balance, resisance in winding, to close the bail took a heck of smack on the crank. I think yer just paying for the metalurgy on this one. The Catalyst was pretty nice. Good balance, smoother than the Shimano, not as smooth as the Flueger, and contained a lot of metal case parts. I picked up the Accurist, played with it for a min. and told the guy, "I know what's gonna happen. Parts will be unavailable and I'm gonna end up buying this reel". The Accurist was probably the best in the spectrum. Smoother, and better balanced than the $100+ Catalyst and $200 EXO. The big seller for me was the bail close device. With my old Pulse, the bail close device is magnetic, there's no mechanical levers or cams to spin and trip to close the bail. Start cranking and it closes with no effort. All magnetic, no metal-to-metal components. The $200 EXO had the lever close device. Catch the lever in the wrong spot, coupled with the continuous anti-reverse, the reel would get "stuck" and require a full palm and some force to the crank arm to snap the bail closed. The Diawas were this way too. The Shimano wasn't all that bad, it required a little force, but it was tolerable. The Fluger had enough lash in the anti-reverse that this wasn't really a problem. Catalyst was minimal, as was the Accurist. I know I'm gonna end up buying the Accurist. 

What I've learned over the years is 1.) Quality....it counts. Buy once, buy good stuff. 2.) "Test Drive" everything. Find a tackle shop and handle the reels. Chances are the guy behind the counter is bored outta his mind and wouldn't mind a conversation. 2.5) Don't buy a reel, mail order...1 to 5 star reviews on websites don't hold a candle to the wind to hands on. 3.)Support the little guy...buy local tackle. I show up to a shop with a broken reel in hand. The guy asks me my name and finds the bill of sale from 2002 in the computer. "Ok, we'll take it apart and asses, no charge, and call ya with a quote." he says. "With these ones it's ususally part XYZ that goes and will be between $9 and $11 or assembly ABC, which is $16 to $21 to replace" :? Lets see Cableas do that.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 21, 2012)

Most reel companies size the spinning reels in the 1000 - I have no idea how zebco does it - I guess a size three would be around a 2500? 

Rather then the Sahara I would suggest the Shimano Sedona - at the price it is hard to find another reel as smooth

I have been very happy with the Diawa Tierra - great drag!


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 21, 2012)

I've always understood the size numbers as more of a trade nomenclature....


For example size one reels...

AIRD*1000*SH Diawa Arid 4lb/120 capcity (really small)
STCI41000FML Shimano Stradic 4/150

...size two...

PRM*20* Abu Garcia Revo 8/130
AV-S2000F-C Mitchell Avocet 6/175

...size four...

DH*4000*Z Wavespin DHZ 8/290
6740XTX Fluger President XT 10/195

And, there are a few inbetweens like 2.5s and 3.5s where there might be a slightly larger spool, or an undersized spool on a larger reel's gearbox....but ya get the gist of it. Higher the number, larger the spool, test, and capacity.


----------



## J.P. (May 22, 2012)

i don't know what brands your local tackle shops have, but if you come across the okuma trio 30, you might want to take one for a test drive. it's a nice candidate for your needs. winding is smooth, drag is decent, and everything feels and looks durable. great price too. i've been abusing mine for almost a year now hunting giant snakeheads (invasive from thailand, pulls like a bulldog) with occasional saltwater forays and it's still working like new. only downside is it's heavier than similar sized reels from other brands. that, and it looks like something out of the transformers movie.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (May 26, 2012)

I have used shimanos and had good luck, but right now my two main reels are the older Daiwa Excellers that I got on clearance at Gander Mtn. So far so good... I have a friend who likes Okuma as well. Pflueger presidents and president xl (red) are well thought of as well. Generally you get what you pay for, and you won't regret spending a little extra to get a nice one. I think in a spinning reel anything around the $100 price point should be good.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (May 26, 2012)

Shimano Spirex.


----------



## wihil (Jun 12, 2012)

I've never heard of the 1/2/3/4 thing either. It's always been 500/1000/2000/3000/etc. My ice rods have 500's on them (so maybe a .5?)

Anywho - definitely will go with Ahab on the Sedona. I've got 3 on my ice rods and one on my Triumph - love 'em for the cost.

I'd imagine the Spirex is nice too, but I am an unabashed Shimano fan.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 15, 2012)

$15 repair with a tune up. Blew a bearing. It took a little longer than I liked, but if I can get another 9 years outta it, cool.


----------



## baldrob (Jun 16, 2012)

I just picked up a Penn fierce 5000 on eBay for about $40. Very well built reel, all metal construction. Very well balanced and turns smooth. I haven't used it yet so I don't know about the drag, but reviews have been good. All in all I'm happy with it. It is kinda heavy though.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 16, 2012)

My buddy burned up a Penn Fierce he got two summers ago. A couple hundred drag taking stripers did it in.

Get whatever Shimano spinning reel fits your budget.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 16, 2012)

15 bucks got it back on the water. Beats having to buy a new one.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 16, 2012)

Guess it would help if I read all the posts :lol: Definitely beats dropping more money on a new one


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jun 16, 2012)

For anybody else needing a good reel at a good price, Gander Mountain has the Shimano Sahara on sale through Sunday for $59.95 down from $79.95. I picked up a 4000 size today! :mrgreen:


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 17, 2012)

That's a heck of a deal on a great real. :shock: 



FishinsMyLife said:


> Guess it would help if I read all the posts :lol: Definitely beats dropping more money on a new one



...and I still like my circa 2002 real better than the new technology. :mrgreen:


----------



## wihil (Jun 17, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh - wonder if they've got it in a 500 size, I'd love to have one for my ice rod.

(and maybe another for my Triumph)


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jun 17, 2012)

I mounted my 4000 on a Wright & McGilll 7' MH inshore rod I picked up at another establishment on the same trip. Can't wait to try it out on some flounder or puppy drums this summer! :mrgreen: [-o< 

p.s.... the Gander Mountain that I was in had the 1000-5000 sizes.


----------

